# PSU fan dead, replacement?



## rockfella (Jan 3, 2014)

My Corsair VX450 PSU died after 5/6 years. WD40 and machine oil didnot help.
 Need a replacement.
 This is the default fan model : ADDA cooling fan AD1212MB-A71GL.
 Where can I source it in India?
 Any alternatives/suggestions?
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 3, 2014)

rockfella said:


> My Corsair VX450 PSU died after 5/6 years. WD40 and machine oil didnot help.
> Need a replacement.
> This is the default fan model : ADDA cooling fan AD1212MB-A71GL.
> Where can I source it in India?
> ...


Just buy a new 120mm coolermaster fan and solder it to the board.
Or better get a fan with LED's and connect that. Your PSU will then have the bling bling


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think VX50 needs soldering. I think its a 3 pin. But unlike the psu fan, the standard cooling fans have a longer wire, so just tie down the extra length and keep in a position that it doesn't touch any components.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 4, 2014)

Guys the default VX450 fan is a ball bearing one and comes with a different connector I have never seen/bought. PFA pictures, I know I can solder etc but I don't wanna go that. Wanna buy the same type of fan or maybe a higher rpm or even better quality one. Corsiar?

It is a 2 pin. 


The Sorcerer said:


> I don't think VX50 needs soldering. I think its a 3 pin. But unlike the psu fan, the standard cooling fans have a longer wire, so just tie down the extra length and keep in a position that it doesn't touch any components.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 4, 2014)

Contact corsair via their tech forum. They should be able to help you out.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 4, 2014)

I was thinking of fixing a high CFM Blue LED fan, if the fan goes dead I will come to know as the LED will no longer be visible. It is hard to find Yate Loons/ Addas in India. Mera pyara hindustan.



The Sorcerer said:


> Contact corsair via their tech forum. They should be able to help you out.


----------

